# Fellow opus - Half the price of a Niche



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks quite interesting, be interested to see a review when it's out.



https://www.engadget.com/fellow-opus-grinder-first-look-ces-2023-042743290.html


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Coffeejon said:


> Looks quite interesting, be interested to see a review when it's out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/fellow-opus-grinder-first-look-ces-2023-042743290.html


As it doesn’t do espresso, nor does the maker claim it will, Aero press to French press they say. it’s hardly a challenger to the Niche.
it may be challenge the SGP, though.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Does it not say in that review it will do fine espresso to French press?
My friend Alex works for fellow and had said he has used and tested one and it is based for espresso all for under $200. So will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Bhodgson said:


> As it doesn’t do espresso, nor does the maker claim it will, Aero press to French press they say. it’s hardly a challenger to the Niche.
> it may be challenge the SGP, though.


Fortunately, this is exactly what it says it will do 

'The Opus is a conical burr grinder than can sort everything from fine espresso to coarse cold brew.'


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Bhodgson said:


> it may be challenge the SGP, though.


True and the burrs set up looks Sage like. That suggests they are. It's a part that Sage may not make themselves. That is assuming that the set up shown is what will actually be sold.

Price wise when it gets here - ??? Probably very similar to the SGP. and more expensive than this
Sage The Dose Control Pro Coffee Grinder Stainless Steel

Cheaper than this - probably depends on who sells it
Sage Smart Grinder Pro
 The truffle version isn't reduced.

Niche prototypes initially didn't use Mazzer burrs. Other brands can be fitted and are cheaper,

Stepped grinders - small changes in dose do not have a dramatic effect on this - what brewing is all about really




Personally I taste and drink americano. I find straight shots too strong. My first selection is dose. The "strength" of drink a particular bean produces will vary. Converting that to milk based drinks for me can only be done by trying it. I add a bit of milk to a 300ml americano anyway so tuning accounts for that - about 1 1/2 of those things some coffee shops use. Habit as it softens stuff such as what Costa tends to produce a bit. Some beans wont generally produce a sequence of sensations as one particular one masks all. This is one. For me getting the flavors mentioned needs a very weak drink.








SUMATRA MANDHELING (GRADE 1) - Medium-Dark Roast Coffee


Wide selection of freshly roasted coffee for the best prices.Roasted to your order. Wholebeans, espresso, filter ground coffee available as coffee subscription.




www.redber.co.uk




It's a bean that would often be used in milk based.


----------



## Birdman (2 mo ago)

They just came out with the Ode Gen 2 not that long ago. I find it somewhat disturbing that a company will crank out new models so fast. It's as if they are putting out grinders without thinking things completely though, and doesn't instill a lot of confidence in them.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Birdman said:


> They just came out with the Ode Gen 2 not that long ago. I find it somewhat disturbing that a company will crank out new models so fast. It's as if they are putting out grinders without thinking things completely though, and doesn't instill a lot of confidence in them.


The same could be said for the niche (which I have) at the time it was launched, it was a funded project, nobody had used one, nobody had heard of them, coffee 'experts' said it must be rubbish etc etc. I find it interesting that we have 1/2 of the comments so far, so negative when we don't even know how good it is! If it's crap, then it's crap, but until then, I'm glad others are trying their hand at our beloved hobby. 😎🖖


----------



## Birdman (2 mo ago)

I never said it was crap, because I don't know. I just sometimes get the feeling we are beta testers.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Birdman said:


> I just sometimes get the feeling we are beta testers.


Thats a fair statement.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Coffeejon said:


> The same could be said for the niche (which I have) at the time it was launched, it was a funded project, nobody had used one, nobody had heard of them,


Not entirely true. It was design by some one with some experience in a certain area. not coffee but you might say in the mechanical and looks area of this sort of thing. Actual coffee testing was done by a well known tester and reported on here and youtube etc. The same person has tested all sorts of things and has been involved in sorting prototype espresso machines. The main change that happened in this area was the make of burrs used. Like most lkickstarter type projects early backers were given a discount. The majority of buyers of initial batches were probably bought by people who read about it on this forum thanks to the tester. There were some changes in later batches. More money put into tooling probably figured but much as it used to be. The last change was the anti popcorn disk mostly down to influencers, one in particular who makes a packet on youtube and is widely followed. Anyway when kickstarter income exceeded ~£10m they moved to selling themselves. Some of that will have gone to the people who run the kickstarter service. Niche people had some of their own money to recover.

Impact generally. The grinds cup. Others such as Sage had made containers to grind into. Now every man and his dog wants to use a grinds cup and the famous start using them. Weighing beans in. A solution with negligible retention and easy to adjust. Spares are available.

Another kickstarter from a famous name








KEY Coffee Grinder by Weber Workshops


ORDER AT KEYCOFFEEGRINDER.COM. Unlock your coffee at home with a pro-grade conical burr grinder. | Check out 'KEY Coffee Grinder by Weber Workshops' on Indiegogo.




www.indiegogo.com


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

ajohn said:


> Not entirely true. It was design by some one with some experience in a certain area. not coffee but you might say in the mechanical and looks area of this sort of thing. Actual coffee testing was done by a well known tester and reported on here and youtube etc. The same person has tested all sorts of things and has been involved in sorting prototype espresso machines. The main change that happened in this area was the make of burrs used. Like most lkickstarter type projects early backers were given a discount. The majority of buyers of initial batches were probably bought by people who read about it on this forum thanks to the tester. There were some changes in later batches. More money put into tooling probably figured but much as it used to be. The last change was the anti popcorn disk mostly down to influencers, one in particular who makes a packet on youtube and is widely followed. Anyway when kickstarter income exceeded ~£10m they moved to selling themselves. Some of that will have gone to the people who run the kickstarter service. Niche people had some of their own money to recover.
> 
> Impact generally. The grinds cup. Others such as Sage had made containers to grind into. Now every man and his dog wants to use a grinds cup and the famous start using them. Weighing beans in. A solution with negligible retention and easy to adjust. Spares are available.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, but even that well know tester has been wrong before.

Again my point is with this thread was to share interesting coffee developments (and I appriciate the setiment 'feeling we are beta testers') and a little more 'half full' until we know more. "be interested to see a review when it's out" 😎 Cheers


----------



## OnurIbrahim (Aug 22, 2021)

I like the look of the machine and based on their previous grinder we have no reason to believe it won't be good. The real reason to by will be "if I need it" most people on forums already have a grinder they are happy with. There are also a large percentage of those people that have commercial grinders modified for home use or older grinders. 

I think this particular launch is aimed at the latter group.


----------

